# classs x is public, should be declared in a file named x.jav



## gurustyle (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo hier hab ich einen Code für ein Applet, ich bekomme beim kompilieren meiner Sources diese Fehlermeldung:
classs Wuerfel2 is public, should be declared in a file named Wuerfel2.java


Woran liegt das bittte helfen .... danke im voraus


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Wuerfel2 extends Applet implements ActionListener {
  private Button wuerfeln;
  private boolean geworfen=false;
  private int wurf1, wurf2;

  public void init() {
   wuerfeln = new Button("Würfeln");
   add(wuerfeln);
   wuerfeln.addActionListener(this);
  }

  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
    wurf1= (int) (Math.random() *6) +1; //würfeln
    wurf2= (int) (Math.random() *6) +1; //würfeln
    geworfen=true;
    repaint();
  }

  public void paint(Graphics g) {
    if( geworfen) {
      g.drawString("Ergebnisse "+wurf1+" und "+wurf2, 20,50);
      if (wurf1 ==wurf2)
        g.drawString("Gewinn!",20,70);
      else
        g.drawString("Niete",20,70);
    }
}}
```


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2004)

mach genau das was da steht:



> class Wuerfel2 is public, should be declared in a file named Wuerfel2.java



wie heißt denn deine Datei?


----------



## gurustyle (1. Dez 2004)

meine datei heisst eben schon wuerfel02.java


----------



## bygones (1. Dez 2004)

ok - such den Fehler 
Wuerfel2.java <-> wuerfel02.java

ps: als tipp: filename und klassenname müssen 100% identisch sein


----------



## Griffin (1. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps: als tipp: filename und klassenname müssen 100% identisch sein



Das schließt Groß- und Kleinschreibung mit ein!!


----------

